# Emporer vs Asian Forest?



## houston (May 23, 2017)

I'm considering a scorp, and so far the two main contenders are Emps and Asian Forests. Price/ age/ space and stuff doesn't matter to me in my consideration, just suitability for a beginner. I know these two species are confused all the time, what're the actual differences? Are there any aspects of either species that are more or less beginner friendly? Any advice in general? Thanks!

This would be my first scorpion, btw!


----------



## KevinsWither (May 23, 2017)

Emps are more suited for beginners (very easy, but very expensive). The difference is that asian forests are more aggressive while emps are chill. I would recommend more research on enclosures and such.


----------



## Magmarc20002 (May 23, 2017)

I've had both and am now breeding Asian forest. I had 5 emps. And they are more expensive. If you can care for the Asians climate I'd go with Asian. There not that aggressive you can handle them and they seem to like each other after they get aqqaunted. Keep plenty of food,high humidity and the same size scorpions and you'll be happy! Just my opinion


----------



## RTTB (May 24, 2017)

You'll probably end up getting both. A 3rd candidate would be one of the Flat Rock species (Hadogenes).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Galapoheros (May 24, 2017)

The "beginner" stat has always made me cringe a little.  So what does that mean when keeping these animals(?)  To me it means you don't want to spend a lot of money and time only to find out you don't really like keeping things like this much, you neglect it and catch yourself not taking care of things.  If you let it get out too many times, you might tell yourself to stay away from the hotter ones but the hotter ones are easy too.  So from my perspective a beginner sps means one that is not expensive, almost all scorpions are easy to take care of as long as the set up is correct for the species.  Like Marc and Kevin said, emps usually don't pinch as much, but some do!  I have some Asian hets and the ones I have get along great.  One had babies, I think that was 2 years ago and nobody has eaten one of their bros, I keep them three to a small container right now.  Requirements for emps and Hets are generally going to be the same

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## darkness975 (May 25, 2017)

Care for both are the same.  It boils down to temperament differences, but honestly you should not really be handling them anyway so either one is a good choice.


----------



## Whitelightning777 (May 29, 2017)

I'd go with whatever is most common in your area. Being able to cost the best of 20 will get you a better specimen than being limited to just 1 sickly individual.

Just get the gauges for humidity and lay plastic sheets across the top to get the right humidity. Put a heater on the side of the tank, maybe an infrared lamp too.


----------



## Connerl8k (Jun 5, 2017)

I've only ever owned my one chap blackie who is Asian forest scorpion.
His
1: super aggressive and defensive as hell so no handling at all.
2: highly active and can be seen wondering around his enclosure more
Often than not.

It's my understanding the emperor loves longer and is far
More docile.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## CreepTumorXD (Jun 9, 2017)

I have had both, emp was chill I could pick him up without a care. asian forest scorps.. i got pinched before and my male doesnt back down for anything.


----------



## Scolopendra1989 (Jun 9, 2017)

Emperor scorpions are larger, have less potent venom, are more expensive, and are generally considered to be less aggressive. My emperor is young and pretty aggressive, but in emperor character, she almost never uses her stinger whereas a forest scorp (I've heard) is much less reluctant to use its' natural defenses. If you can get ahold of a genuine emperor, do it.


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 10, 2017)

Scolopendra1989 said:


> Emperor scorpions are larger, have less potent venom, are more expensive, and are generally considered to be less aggressive. My emperor is young and pretty aggressive, but in emperor character, she almost never uses her stinger whereas a forest scorp (I've heard) is much less reluctant to use its' natural defenses. If you can get ahold of a genuine emperor, do it.


Depending on the species (and individual) they are not always larger.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scolopendra1989 (Jun 12, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> Depending on the species (and individual) they are not always larger.


Not always but look at the records for largest specimens. Emperor gets to a maximum of a staggering 8 inches. Another way to tell the difference that I neglected to mention is granulated claws vs smooth claws. H. Longimanus will have (in most cases) smooth claws while the P. Imperator will have bumpy, granulated claws.


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 12, 2017)

Scolopendra1989 said:


> Not always but look at the records for largest specimens. Emperor gets to a maximum of a staggering 8 inches. Another way to tell the difference that I neglected to mention is granulated claws vs smooth claws. H. Longimanus will have (in most cases) smooth claws while the P. Imperator will have bumpy, granulated claws.


I know the differences between the two species. But what I was saying for OP s sake is while they can be larger they are not always.

Don't want anyone to fall into the idea that size is the only factor.


----------



## Scolopendra1989 (Jun 12, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> I know the differences between the two species. But what I was saying for OP s sake is while they can be larger they are not always.
> 
> Don't want anyone to fall into the idea that size is the only factor.


Gotcha, you're right


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jun 16, 2017)

Connerl8k said:


> I've only ever owned my one chap blackie who is Asian forest scorpion.
> His
> 1: super aggressive and defensive as hell so no handling at all.
> 2: highly active and can be seen wondering around his enclosure more
> ...



Technically, you shouldn't handle any of them. Neither you nor the scorpion benefits unless it's a first aid/medical or emergency situation.

I only had to handle mine once, after chilling to 50 degrees, to remove a string that was tangled up in the legs and stuck way deep into the mouth no doubt to a careless owner.

They feel hard, almost like gunmetal. I'm sure she could effortlessly cut my hand to ribbons or put in that l-o-n-g stinger right through the bone!!

That claw ends in a point just like an awl and feels like wire cutters, bad bad news!!

Paint brushes and plastic cups are your friend.  Kittens are much more fun to handle!!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Connerl8k (Jun 16, 2017)

Whitelightning777 said:


> Technically, you shouldn't handle any of them. Neither you nor the scorpion benefits unless it's a first aid/medical or emergency situation.
> 
> I only had to handle mine once, after chilling to 50 degrees, to remove a string that was tangled up in the legs and stuck way deep into the mouth no doubt to a careless owner.
> 
> ...


 just to confirm this is you're experience with asf?


----------



## soldierof4cheese (Jun 17, 2017)

Emperor's are one of the best. Flat rocks are even better!


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jun 18, 2017)

Connerl8k said:


> just to confirm this is you're experience with asf?


Yes, that's the one and only time I handled her by hand. The chilled temperatures allowed me to do a brief exam to look for more foreign objects and found none.

Part of it was that she was 50 degrees, but she feels more like a Dremel tool than something alive by touch.

I have sheet metal tools, used to do that for a living. The last thing I would want would be to get tagged. 

I let her grab a thin paint brush to avoid a tug of war to get her in the hide to wash out the water dish. She threw the brush at my face and got me. I mean through the air. She has also thrown unwanted superworms across the cage too. 

Feisty but neat pet!!


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 21, 2017)

Whitelightning777 said:


> I only had to handle mine once, after chilling to 50 degrees, to remove a string that was tangled up in the legs and stuck way deep into the mouth no doubt to a careless owner.


I remember that. Amazing what they can endure.


----------



## DubiaW (Jun 22, 2017)

Don't rule out Flat Rock Scorpions when thinking about your first scorpion. One of my favorite scorpions ever was a female _Hadogenes bicolor. _They are stunning scorpions that are a little bit more rare. 
_




_
My personal opinion is that a beginning owner should start off buying the animal they are dreaming of not just one of the animals that are available. Keeping exotics is addictive and it is easy to just start buying every new thing you see because you didn't get your fix the first time. Most scorpions are pretty simple to care for. If you have your eye on something besides the scorpion you are considering as a "starter pet" you should just get what you really want. Otherwise you might end up with a lot of pets that you don't care for as well. If I were to get back into snakes I wouldn't buy a ball python because it was a good place to start I would buy a Papuan or a Woma because that is my intended destination. That way I could focus my full attention on breeding those species.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## doodledog (Oct 17, 2017)

You're poll is prob over, but I just had to chime in...to me, price didn't matter, looks didn't matter, and size didn't matter... I just wanted to start with a scorp that was more docile and more visible so I could watch them...after careful consideration and many conversations here on AB,  I decided on a Hadogenes paucidens (Olive Keeled Flat Rock Scorpion)....i purchased 2 and should have them  this Thursday....i also am in discussion with a breeder about a 3rd scorp....the Uroplectes pilosus (Lush Scorpion)...2 quite different species  in terms if size, coloring and temperament,  but none  the less intriguing...go with what you LIKE,  not with what is cheapest or easiest to come by, you will be happier...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DubiaW (Oct 18, 2017)

doodledog said:


> You're poll is prob over, but I just had to chime in...to me, price didn't matter, looks didn't matter, and size didn't matter... I just wanted to start with a scorp that was more docile and more visible so I could watch them...after careful consideration and many conversations here on AB,  I decided on a Hadogenes paucidens (Olive Keeled Flat Rock Scorpion)....i purchased 2 and should have them  this Thursday....i also am in discussion with a breeder about a 3rd scorp....the Uroplectes pilosus (Lush Scorpion)...2 quite different species  in terms if size, coloring and temperament,  but none  the less intriguing...go with what you LIKE,  not with what is cheapest or easiest to come by, you will be happier...


_Hadogenes _is an excellent genus! Good choice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Feb 14, 2018)

Connerl8k said:


> just to confirm this is you're experience with asf?


Yes, with H spinifer.  They can be cooled to about 55 degrees in a medical situation, which I only had happen once. 

Great pet, everyone should have one but not to handle.
	

		
			
		

		
	










Frequently wild caught females like this one are pregnant.


----------



## wickee (Dec 31, 2021)

darkness975 said:


> Depending on the species (and individual) they are not always larger.


I'm pretty sure everyone in aware that there are always exceptions to the rule.  Emperor scorpions are almost always larger.  



Connerl8k said:


> just to confirm this is you're experience with asf?


----------



## vexhex89 (Jan 1, 2022)

Pandinus are my favorites.
Calm and relaxed, they just chill around.

While the afs are ultra aggressive towards me. They attack the nightly water mistings if they are out roaming about.


----------



## Ti1220 (Jan 1, 2022)

I would not recommend trying to pick up the asain scorpion or atleast mine I have a baby and a almost full grown one and both of them sqaure up on some tweezers when trying to relocate them like they are nothing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

